# CAO Gold Maduro Corona Gorda Cigar Review - Starter Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Decent cigar, but just way too mild. Construction and appearance was awesome, but flavor is geared to someone just starting off in cigars IMO.

Read the full review here: CAO Gold Maduro Corona Gorda Cigar Review - Starter Cigar


----------

